# Need help with Pyr Introductions



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I need some advice and help. We bought our first two Great Pyrs 7 years ago. The female was 6 months and the male was 8 weeks. All went well. They got along great and we had two litters of puppies. I sold my male 2 years ago and had my female fixed and she's been guarding by herself great. I decided to add a Pyr puppy as she seems to be slowing down a bit and didn't want to wait until something happens to her to be protected. My PROBLEM is that she doesn't like the puppy. She growls and snaps when she sees it or it comes near her. She has not bitten the skin but I have only had them together for supervised visits. The pup is only 6 weeks and when I let one of the goats near her she butted her so hard and turned her over and the pup was screaming for 5 minutes. Right now I have the pup in a big birthing stall with some fenced outdoor access. Will the pup and my female ever get along? How do I introduce them and make it work? What age could the puppy safely be with the goats and not get hurt? I never had problems with the goats and the litters raised. I don't know what the problem now is. If you all think I need to sell her and just wait for another pup when something happens to her is a better idea, let me know. I want what is best for my Pyr now and the new puppy. Please share advice.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Can the pup see the adult and the goats? Like through a cattle panel or fence, where they can touch noses? I'd do that for a while. Do you have any easy going goats that won't hurt the pup? When it gets a little older, the butting is good and will keep it from playing too much, but for now, an easy going one would be good to put in with it. Don't put it with kids, it will most likely play too rough. The adult dog can get use to the pup through the panel, with the supervised visits (not at meal time), and then an increase in time together. Regardless of the breed, a 7 year old will not be fond of a pup at first, especially with 2 years since having another dog around.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. Since I posted this we have tried several things and it seems to be working for now. We have the puppy in a birthing stall with chain link fence and a shed that is in the goat pasture so all goats and our adult Pyr can see her. We started getting her out in the afternoon and walking her on leash all around the pasture and for Deliliah to see. She still growls at first, but we praise her and pet her and she tolerates the pup some. It will just be a long road ahead. We have three bottle babies we put her in with in a pen and we supervise her and get on to her when she bites at them. She seems to understand when we tell her no and she will then play around them without bothering them. Hopefully our hard work will pay off but I think in our situation it will take many months to work this out between the adult Pyr and the goats. We were jsut so lucky the first time we got Pyr seven years ago. All we did was buy a 6 month old female and 8 week old male and put them in the pasture and all went well, no introductions or anything so we were really not prepared. We love little Shadow the new puppy so we will do what we can to make it work. If not and we have to sell her she should be good for another farm with all of this work.


----------

